# Audi A8L W12 Featured in Audi Exclusive Showroom at Geneva 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There's no doubt about it, Geneva is a pricey town. In a place there's a purveyor of expensive TAG Heuers, Breitlings and Rolex watches on nearly every corner, you can bet that many of the residents sport the necessary coin in order to live hear comfortably. Given the Franc:bank ratio of the town, is it any surprise that Audi chose the Geneva Motor Show to display one of the most extravagant specimens of the Audi A8L we've seen to date? We found the car tucked away in an Audi Exclusive showroom off the side of the Audi stand and had a chance to check it out following the Audi press conference.










Of course the car started out as the king-of-the-hill W12 long wheelbase but the special nature of the car hardly ends there. Audi Exclusive went threw plenty of custom tailoring into the interior of the car, with a terra cotta toned leather accented by a great looking grey zebra-style wood with satin finish.










Another interesting bit of equipment on this particular A8L was the wheel. This is Audi's latest generation of wheel based on the "tri-five" theme - a design that first saw light as an optional rim for the RS 5. In this particular fitment the wheel sports a 21-inch diameter and a high-polish finish. Worth mentioning, this is the first time we've seen this particular wheel in this size and for the A8 / S8.










See more photos of the car below and also make sure to check out more shots from the 2012 Geneva Motor Show in our photo gallery * HERE. *


----------

